# Low AMH what are my options?



## bagpuss80 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi. A brief introduction.  Have been TTC #4 since January 2015. My first 3 children were conceived on first cycle no issues.  I had a miscarriage January 2016 at 12 weeks and then again in April 2016 at 6 weeks, nothing since. Me and my DH are 35. I started seeing a naturopath a year ago, taking loads of supplements, got some hormone testing done.  Thryoid was out of whack, finally found a Dr in July this year who prescribed natural thyroid  medication and ordered some blood tests due to my infertility.  Everything came back fine apart from AMH which was 1.3 so for my age very low level.

I have not seen a fertility specialist yet, I never thought I would need to. I have tried so hard to eat right, take all the right supplements, I have started accupuncture aswell and thyroid medication. So I am guessing the low AMH explains why we are having so much trouble even conceiving let alone keeping a baby when there was never an issue before and nothing has changed. My DH has had a sperm analysis done which came back fine.

Panicking that IVF may be my only hope. I have found a FS to go and see but that is not for a month so I am just trying to find out as much info as I can before that appointment and I want to discuss with him if there is anything that can be done before having to try IVF. The fact that I have been able to get pregnant even if only twice in the last 2 years means that hopefully it will happen again but how soon are all my eggs going to run out, that is what is worrying me. I have read about Clomid so wondering if that will be mentioned by the FS at all?  

Please let there still be some hope still     Me and DH dont feel we have completed our family yet.


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your losses and problems conceiving. You have many things in your favour - age, previous recent pregnancies. i m no expert but your amh level doesn't seem to be disastrous, amh indicates number of eggs but not quality and quality is more likely to be better at your age than in your late 30s. Hopefully you will have success soon, good luck xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

A friend of mine had acupuncture before and during her infertility treatment and fell pregnant. Good luck!


----------

